# Slow Opening WordPerfect Documents



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

I am recently having VERY slow response with my WP documents opening. I use Word Perfect daily. When I click START, DOCUMENTS, and chose my doc, the WP box opens and sits there for 25 seconds, then the document takes another 15 seconds to open. I clean out temp files, run scan disk, and defrag regularly. I run Win 98, a 4 GB HD with 1.56 free GB, AMD-K6 processor. This has not been a problem until recently. Any suggestions appreciated.
Thanks,
JosieM


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Check the following link:

http://kb.corel.com/kbdocs/CWS7032/CWSWIN70/CWSWIN70_2644.htm

You've already done some of that. BTW, are you running on a network?


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

Thanks for the reference, Mulder. No, I am not on a network. I might add -- many applications are very sluggist, not only WP. Today my printer took about 2 min. to respond. Also closing applications. I'll check out the site you suggested. 
Here's a question that concerns me -- Does this sort of slow response occur when a HD is fixing to "die"?
Thanks!
JosieM


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Hi Josie. Please make sure it's not just a bunch of junk on your hard drive. I've got instructions that are sent to you on reply. Just email [email protected]


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

Hi Dreamboat,
Thanks. You e-mailed me "Total Hard Drive Care for Most PCs" on 3/10/01. I've followed those great instructions twice since then. I've even passed them on to the office where my husband works. They were very grateful for the simplicity of this maintenance. Thanks again. 
As for my current problem, I wonder if there is some problem file somewhere in Word Perfect? Any other ideas?

Josie


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Sorry, I'm not a WordPerfect person, at least not for many years and long before I learned troubleshooting. I thought your name looked familiar but with your new movie... (LOL!)


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Josie, I don't think your problem is with Wordperfect if all your programs are sluggish. Follow the instructions in that link though, and let us know.

Also, tell us what's running in memory. Do a Ctrl-Alt-Del. Another thing to try. Go to Start, Run, MsConfig and uncheck the first two (autoexec, config.sys) and also uncheck the check by the Load startup group and see if its still sluggish.


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

Okay. I'm noticing the mouse arrow is very slow moving if system is performing a task. I'm getting worried. This is acting stranger by the day! I updated McAfee VS very recently. Could that be the culpret?
About what's running -- here's the list
Explorer
Rnaapp
Speedkey
Vshwin 32
Wkjcalrem
Stimon
Armon 32
Alogserv
Rundll
Systray
Msgloop
Msg32
But these never caused this problem before.
I trust your advise, but is it REALLY safe to uncheck those Msconfig things? Wondering if I should run my recovery system disk:? What do y'all think? 
Thanks!
Josie


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

We all are.

Check out what's going on with Worrier at this post for a day or two before deciding, if you like. Also gives you some ideas as to some of those things in your task list.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=40938

I just strongly suggest you note what's checked and what's not so that, if you want to, you can go put all the checkmarks back.

I don't know of anyone who has come to TSG and hated us when/if they left. Hang in there with us and we hang in there with you.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

There is no problem with unchecking any of that stuff. It will not hurt your computer and you can go back and put all the checks back or choose "nomal startup", whichever. That's what it is therfore, to troubleshoot, so go ahead and do it.


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

I've been thinking about what led up to this slow response in my system. Let me tell you all what I did recently. Last week I was having trouble opening internet pages. My ISP walked me through some "scary" registry things. Deleteing stuff, etc. Made it so I have to enter password to sign onto Windows. Anyway, it fixed my internet problem. Wondering if we messed with critical files doing that? That's why I was wondering if I should run my System Recovery and start back with fresh clean files? I've also recently updated McAfee VS, and updated critical files from MS Window. I've been keeping up with maintenance, so I don't think it's full of junk. I would just love for my pc to work properly, like it used to. 
What are your thoughts on the System Recovery? I'm going uncheck the stuff now. 
Thanks for your help and patience!

HOORAY!!! You guys are the best (again)!!! Just unchecked autoexec, config.sys, and load startup grps. Improved performance tremendously. Now, is it safe too leave it like that??? Would like to know what you all think about System Recovery, though. 
Again, thanks much for your help and patience!

Josie

[Edited by JosieM on 04-02-2001 at 11:46 AM]


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Well, system recovery is basically used as a safety net for computer manufacturers so when their techs can't figure out how to help you, they can tell you to use that. The problem is IT ERASES EVERYTHING YOU HAD AND PUTS YOU BACK TO WHERE YOU WERE ON DAY ONE WHEN YOU BOUGHT YOUR COMPUTER!!! If you want to do that, then you run system recovery, but I can't imagine you want to do that. If you do and you understand YOU WILL LOSE EVERYTHING YOU DID SINCE YOU FIRST BOUGHT YOUR COMPUTER then you can think about doing that, but I would first try and fix the problem.

BTW -- let me explain why I told you to uncheck autoexec, config.sys and the starup group. What it will do is stop all those programs that you have listed in startup from loading. If one of those programs is causing a conflict or has become corrupted, that could be what is causing you computer to run slow. If your computer runs fine with nothing loaded, we can then isolate the offending program.


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

Mulder,
You are just too quick! Please see my post edit above!
Thanks loads! Great explanation. Now what do you suggest?
Josie

[Edited by JosieM on 04-02-2001 at 11:49 AM]


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Well its safe to leave it like that, but you probably don't want to because some of those startup items you may need. Now do this, go back and check the startup group and leave config.sys and autoexec.bat unchecked and see if it still works fine. If so, you know its one of those two, then check one, etc. What I want you to do is isolate which area causes the problem then we'll go from there.


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

I rechecked the start-up group. While rebooting, error message box appeared -- "mobsync This program has performed illegal operation and will be shut down."
Slow performance has returned.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Go ahead and re-check everything except the startup group just to make sure that's where the sluggishness is coming from (I'm sure thats it from what you said). Then go ahead and make sure everything is checked, including the startup group. Then go to the startup tab and you'll see a bunch of things most if which will be checked to load on startup. What you want to do is sytematically uncheck each one by one until you find out which one is causing the problem, then leave that one unchecked. In terms of what in your memory, the following are fine:

Explorer 
Rnaapp 
Rundll 
Systray

The likely culprit is one of the below and I would start by unchecking vshwin 32 (thats your virus checker) as they are notorious for causing problems. Also, I would be suspicious of Speedkey (don't know what that is, but it sounds problematic)

Speedkey 
Vshwin 32 
Wkjcalrem 
Stimon 
Armon 32 
Alogserv 
Msgloop 
Msg32

Anyway, I would experiment with unchecking stuff to see what you really need and don't need. Alot of that stuff is garbage that is installed by programs that you don't really need. Stimon you probably need because of some USB device that you have installed.

Anyway here is a list of TSRs, so you can check what each of those things in your memory is and what it does and what you think you may want to keep. But the most important thing is to find out which one is causing the problem and you can only do that by process of elimination. When you find out, if you really need the program, let us know and maybe we can figure out how to make it work. If not, then just leave it unchecked.

[Edited by Mulder on 04-02-2001 at 02:14 PM]


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

Looks like the menace is McAfee VS. There are four different files in that list. 
What now? I know I need to have virus scan on here. Do you think the conflict arose when I updated the DAT files and the scan engine on 3/23? Should I delete it all? I'll follow your suggestions.
Thanks again.
Josie


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Josie, I don't know what effects it will have but I had to turn off the webscan and email scan parts of McAfee so that it wouldn't interfere. It's been a while tho, so...


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

I had a similar problem as Dreamboat, so I 96'd McAfee and switched to Norton. You may want to consider doing that 'cause you can download Norton for free to try and if it works for ya, then buy it. The other thing is to contact McAfee and see if they can't give you some help on making their product work with your system.


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

Okay, Mulder and Dreamboat, thanks for walking me through this. It was another pc learning experience. I am posting with McAfee message board to try to get some fixes. From what I've read, it seems like McAfee does have some conflict problems. I may switch to Norton. 
Thanks loads! I'd like to take y'all to lunch! 
'Til next problem....
Josie


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Me and mulder, well. We hate each other, you see...

LOL!


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

[No message]


----------



## JosieM (Jan 10, 2000)

Sounds like you two have unresolved "issues"!!
Best wishes!


----------

